# Hooked another 1



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I taught someone to shoot today for her first time. We rented an M&P, and I brought my USPc and P99. The M&P was okay - but the damn gun kept throwing brass directly in your face. It went behind her protective glasses 2x in fact. I shot CCI Blazer thru it myself, and with the lighter casing - it at least only got me in the neck and jaw everytime.

But, we progressed to the USPc, and finally to the P99 A/S - The P99 was the winner. BIG difference in her shooting between the P99 and the other two. I asked about her renting an XD or other guns - she didn't even want to bother...

She is going to have our shop order her one tomorrow. Sold another one!


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Ship, I looked into ordering a P99c but the place I went told me they could only get the QA version. What gives? Do you have any idea why that may be?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It all depends on what the distributor has that your shop orders from.

My shop deals with many, and I was lucky enough last year that they tracked me one down.

If she has no luck, I told her that she can either try a Houston gunshow, or get one off the internet.

Try Bud's - Many people here ordered A/S models from them recently.


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

You should seriously be on Walthers payroll by now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

10mm Sonny said:


> You should seriously be on Walthers payroll by now.


:smt043:smt043:smt043:smt043


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

10mm Sonny said:


> You should seriously be on Walthers payroll by now.


You beat me to it. I feel the pain, I'm a huge Sig fanboy, but even I must have one of the P99s.

SW, for IDPA and IPSC, what trigger configuration would be most advantageous?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the A/S would have the 1st shot being heavier, but after that - the SA trigger is really where the gun shines.

I have only dry fired QA P99s several times - I've never had the opportunity to shoot 1 - As I find the trigger too heavy.

So, I guess the A/S


----------

